# Comments Bug?



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

I think there may be a problem with the "Comments" section, specifically the date.

Have a look at this:






I've circled the dates in red.. dice posted at 12:57PM, and I posted at 10:09PM, on the SAME DAY!

Is this a bug, or am I mistaken?


----------



## quim69 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't see the problem?  he posted at/around lunchtime, and you posted ~10 hours later.

Am I missing something?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Dice posted at 12:57, just before 1pm, you then posted at 10pm.

Whats the problem there?


----------



## Maybe (Nov 15, 2008)

As already stated, there is no problem here, correct?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

==" My bad..

Please close...





Ah man I'm an idiot.


----------



## cracker (Nov 15, 2008)

To clarify: The comments build upwards so the newest comment is first. Thus, the previous replies are correct in that there is no problem.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

SORRY!!

My mistake.. I was thinking that 12:57PM was AFTER 10:09.

Ah man you guys must think I'm the biggest idiot.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2008)

Dont beat yourself up man lol, easy mistake to make


----------



## aphirst (Nov 15, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> SORRY!!
> 
> My mistake.. I was thinking that 12:57PM was AFTER 10:09.
> 
> Ah man you guys must think I'm the biggest idiot.



It's because Americans use AM/PM predominantly in time-telling. The UK and AFAIK Australaisia use the "clearly superior" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be fair, just "different") 24-hour system, which is entirely unambiguous. I was staring at the screencap for a little while before that hit me.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

aphirst said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also know as "military" time, the military use the system really, I am fine using both, always have been. The 24 hour clock takes me a second to know the different between the 12 hour AM/PM system and the 24 hour just because I was born and raised in America so I am not fully used to it, but I can still use it with ease


----------



## alex (Nov 15, 2008)

lol someone already made this mistake, but they removed the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here


----------

